# ISPConfig3: Admin Passwort zurücksetzen



## wiseguy (17. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab das Passwort auf dem HauptServer geändert. Aber jetzt stimmt es nicht mehr. Evtl. hab ich mich irgendwo vertippt. Wie kann ich das denn zurücksetzen oder neu generiern?


----------



## wiseguy (17. Dez. 2008)

Hm ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das ein Bug ist: Eigentlich müsste das Kennwort stimmen.
Ich hatte (bevor ich hier Passwortprobleme hatte) einen Benutzer angelegt. Dessen Passwort scheint aber entweder nicht zu stimmen, oder ich hab das Sonderzeichenproblem...

Jedenfalls wollte ich mich anschließend wieder als admin anmelden, aber das ging nicht mehr. (Ich nahm an, dass das Kennwort aus irgendeinem Grund nicht stimmt.) Jetzt sehe ich, dass da also Fehlermeldung folgendes steht:


> *Error*
> 
> To many wrong logins, Please retry it after 15 minutes


Ich kann jetzt nicht mehr sagen, ob das zuvor auch schon so da stand. Jedenfalls hatte ich nun nach 15 Minuten Wartezeit erneut versucht mit dem Kennwort mich als Admin anzumelden. Sofort erscheint wieder die Meldung mit den 15 Minuten.

Nun könnte es also auch sein, dass das ein Bug ist und die 15 Minuten quasi länger dauern/sind.

Ich habe auch schon den kompletten Server einmal neu gestartet; Die 15 Minuten-Sperre ist dennoch drinn.

Also nach wie vor trotzdem noch die Frage, wie man das Kennwort zurücksetzen kann. Dann kann ich wenigstens probieren, ob es an der 15 Minuten Sperre liegt oder an einem immer noch falschen Kennwort.


----------



## wiseguy (17. Dez. 2008)

So ich habe nun folgendes gemacht:
ich habe von einem angelegten Benutzer (also nicht admin) den MD5 String der im *passwort* Feld in der Tabelle *sys_user* steht mit einem aus meinem passwort neu generierten md5 String verglichen: Sie sind identisch. Damit stimmt das von mir eingegeben Paswort.

Außerdem habe ich das gleiche mit dem admin Passwort gemacht: Da stimmte das Passwort nicht. Deshalb hab ich den MD5 Wert in diesem Feld für den User admin entsprechend geändert.

Aber auch nach längerer Wartezeit (>15 Minuten = ca. 1h) mich nicht anmelden können.

Damit scheint hier ein Fehler vor zu liegen: Irgendwie sperrt das ISPConfig. Selbst wenn ich den ganzen Server neustarte.

[EDIT] Es ging erst nach verändern meiner IP Adresse (eben war die Zwangstrennung); jetzt kann ich also wieder zugreifen. Aber der Fehler ist damit ja nicht behoben. Grundsätzlich sollte ein Einloggen nach der Sperrzeit ja wieder möglich sein.


----------



## Till (17. Dez. 2008)

Du kannst es im Bugtracker posten, wenn das mal jemand nachsehen soll. Ich denke aber nicht dass es da ein generelles Problem gibt, da es inzwischen auch schon ein paar tausen ISPConfig 3 Installationen gibt und bis jetzt hat es nie ein problem mit dem admin Passwort gegeben. Vielleicht hast Du bei Dir noch sonst irgend was geändert, was das verursacht.


----------



## Constan (9. Okt. 2009)

Hi, also ich hatte das selbe Problem, nur so als Info.
Ich hatte 100%tig das Passwort auf ein bestimmtes geändert und ISP Config hatte dies als ein anderes abgespeichert. Problem ist erstmal behoben, Bug leider noch nicht.


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2009)

Wir haben den Bug im Bugtracker, da aber keiner der Entwickler das Problem trotz diverser Versuche replizieren konnte, können wir daran wenig machen.


----------

